# Yum yum!



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

My diva dog Teaghan is like Goldilocks, her training treats have to be *just* right. 

A friend I know through agility lives in a really rural ranching area in Montana. She gave me a big bag of smoked elk heart in exchange for a Cd of pictures of her dog at a trial. 

I spent some time cutting and tearing them into tiny pieces so when I shape her, I don't have to wast time ripping off a small chunk. It's already to go. 

yum, yum! Nothing like cutting up elk heart with a doggie audience.lol


----------

